# "Food grade"



## Joanie (Aug 17, 2006)

What constitutes "food grade" equipment? 

Can one transport juice in water jugs you buy at the grocery store? Are they considered food grade?

Where would I find a food grade spray bottle to use with my sanitizer?


----------



## masta (Aug 17, 2006)

This info should help answer some questions but sometimes even though the plastic is the correct type (number on the bottom of it) doesn't mean it is food grade. This info really needs to come from the manufacturer or I would say if it contained a product that you consume it most likely is made from food grade plastic. 





*<A name=foodgrade></A>What Is Food Grade Plastic?*


The U.S. Food &amp; Drug Administration (FDA) requires that plastics used in food packaging be of greater purity than plastics used for non-food packaging. This is commonly referred to as *food grade* plastic. Plastics used to package pharmaceuticals are held to an even higher standard than food grade.


Food grade plastic does not contain dyes or recycled plastic deemed harmful to humans. However, this does not mean that food grade plastic cannot contain recycled plastic. The FDA has detailed regulations concerning recycled plastics in food packaging.


Another aspect of food grade plastic is matching the appropriate type of plastic to the food in question. Foods that are highly acidic or that contain alcohol or fats can leach plastic additives from the packaging or container into the food. As a result, you should only use plastic containers that are FDA approved for the particular type of food the plastic will come into contact with.


Finally, it should be noted that a plastic container can no longer be considered food grade if it has been used to store non-food items like chemicals, paint, or detergent.


*<A name=s></A>Types Of Plastic*


According to the American Plastics Council, the following six resins account for nearly all of the plastics used in product packaging. You're probably familiar with these symbols on plastic containers and packaging.
<TABLE id=Autonumber1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" borderColor=#111111 cellPadding=5 width="100%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>




</TD>
<TD>PET or PETE (polyethylene terephthalate) is a clear, tough polymer with exceptional gas and moisture barrier properties. PET's ability to contain carbon dioxide (carbonation) makes it ideal for use in soft drink bottles.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>HDPE (high density polyethylene) is used in milk, juice and water containers in order to take advantage of its excellent protective barrier properties. Its chemical resistance properties also make it well suited for items such as containers for household chemicals and detergents. *Most five gallon food buckets are made from HDPE.*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Vinyl (polyvinyl chloride, or PVC) provides excellent clarity, puncture resistance and cling. As a film, vinyl can breathe just the right amount, making it ideal for packaging fresh meats that require oxygen to ensure a bright red surface while maintaining an acceptable shelf life.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>LDPE (low density polyethylene) offers clarity and flexibility. It is used to make bottles that require flexibility. To take advantage of its strength and toughness in film form, it is used to produce grocery bags and garbage bags, shrink and stretch film, and coating for milk cartons.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>PP (polypropylene) has high tensile strength, making it ideal for use in caps and lids that have to hold tightly on to threaded openings. Because of its high melting point, polypropylene can be hot-filled with products designed to cool in bottles, including ketchup and syrup. It is also used for products that need to be incubated, such as yogurt. *Many Cambo, Tupperware and Rubbermaid food storage containers are made from PP.*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>PS (polystyrene), in its crystalline form, is a colorless plastic that can be clear and hard. It can also be foamed to provide exceptional insulation properties. Foamed or expanded polystyrene (EPS) is used for products such as meat trays, egg cartons and coffee cups. It is also used for packaging and protecting appliances, electronics and other sensitive products.</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>


Another important type of plastic is *polycarbonate*, a clear shatter-resistant material used in restaurant food storage containers and recently in the Rubbermaid Stain Shield line of home food storage containers.


*<A name=inappropriate></A>Inappropriate Plastic Containers*


Any plastic container that is not made of food grade material should not be used for wine making. Examples include:
<UL>
<LI>Garbage cans or pails 
<LI>Mop buckets 
<LI>Laundry detergent or kitty litter buckets 
<LI>Dry pet food buckets 
<LI>Household storage containers or totes 
<LI>Any container lined with a plastic garbage bag 
<LI>Any food grade container that has been used to store non-food items like chemicals, paint, or detergent </LI>[/list]*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Joanie (Aug 17, 2006)

Darn! I really wanted to use my mop bucket to hold juice!





hehe

Thanks, Masta!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 17, 2006)

You should only use 1 (PET) or 2 (HDPE) for wine making.


I have a story about a guy that used an old diaper pail



. Among the things they found in his wine was ecoli bacteria and he wondered why his wine tasted bad. DUH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pkcook (Aug 18, 2006)

Nothing like a little"Poopie Noir" or a "Craperne Sauvignon" to put you in intensive care!



Couldn't resist George.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 18, 2006)

geocorn said:


> You should only use 1 (PET) or 2 (HDPE) for wine making.
> 
> 
> I have a story about a guy that used an old diaper pail
> ...



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww! It's hard to imagine someone being that stupid!! I'll stick to 1s or 2s not used as diaper pails or mop buckets!! Thanks, George!


----------



## pkcook (Aug 19, 2006)

Joan,


We have a local Mom and Pop doughnut shop here in town that receive their baking supplies (dough, icing, etc.) in plactic pails of different sizes. I picked up a 3 gal for small batches. They charge a $1 per bucket with the lid. 


Check in your community for ice cream parlors and bakeries and see what you find.


----------



## rshosted (Dec 5, 2006)

Bump...

Okay, I felt the need to have a larger primary fermenter. I have read all the posts in here a few times and here is what I did. I went to a local resteraunt supply store and told them I needed a "food grade" 10 gal container with lid. They supplied me with a white pail and lid. I get it home and look and it doesn't have any of the nifty labels listed above. Here is what it reads: 

NSF STD.2 FOOD CONTACT
WHITE, GREY
NSF STD.21 REFUSE:
NO COLOR RESTRICTIONS

Now I look on the NSF site and find it reads: 

*General Purpose Receptacles "HUSKEE" - Food Contact

</font>*Now, my question is: Do I dare use this for a batch of wine I'm getting ready to start? 

Also the guy at the store said resteraunts keep food in this container and will also keep "pickles" in it.... Not sure what that meant, and I was afraid to ask. I paid my money and left.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 6, 2006)

Anything labelled "Food Grade" is fine as long as it is new. Plastics can absorb the things it is in contact with, which is why you don't want to use a pickle barrel for a primary. The reference to keeping pickles in it means it is acid stable, which is what you want for wine.

Just don't store pickles in it between batches of wine.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2006)

Unless your making pickle wine, then its just extra flavor.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 6, 2006)

geocorn said:


> You should only use 1 (PET) or 2 (HDPE) for wine making.
> 
> 
> I have a story about a guy that used an old diaper pail
> ...


And to the guy who did that I say, "Here's your sign."


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 11, 2010)

the 32 gallon 'brute' containers that Home Depot and others sell are foodgrade and it is so marked on the 'grey' and 'white'. DO NOT USE GREEN.
The 32's are approx $28 with lid so not cheap but last a long time.

rrawhide


----------

